# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Xin hỏi cách kết nối RAMPS 1.4 và Step Driver

## ktshung

Các bác cho em hỏi tại sao em dùng các chân Pul, Dir, En trên mạch Ramps 1.4 + Arduino 2560 với các driver ngoài (cấp nguồn riêng 24v) của em thì con chạy được con không. Trong khi dùng driver trong bộ của nó thì chạy phà phà ạ? Em cám ơn

----------


## CKD

Đổi qua dùng dây âm chung rồi thử lại đi bác  :Smile:

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Đổi qua dùng dây âm chung rồi thử lại đi bác


em thử rồi cũng không được bác, hồi trước bác nhatson có nói về cái gì đại loại như low active trong Mach3 ấy, em nghĩ cái này chắc nó cũng bị thế. Cám ơn bác

----------


## CKD

Thì đổi giữa âm chung hoặc dương chung là đổi active low/high đó ạ.
Mặc định thì mấy cái GRBL nó active high.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

Ngoài lý do này ra các bác có cao kiến gì khác ko ạ. Ví dụ như tốc độ phát xung?

----------


## CKD

Bác thử tráo qua lại driver với nhau để loại trừ xem do driver hay do arduino rồi tính bác ạ.
Tức thời chẵng nghĩ ra lý do.

----------

ktshung

----------


## huynhbacan

Bác chạy con được con không tức là da chạy được, có thể do nguyên nhân là, bo DRV8825...không có opto, tín hiệu nhỏ từ chíp điều khiển được, còn bo TB6560 có opto, cần dòng cao hơn để phát tín hiệu, bác Hưng cho qua 1 tranistor điều khiển xem sao.

Còn vấn đề active low, active high thì bác mở Source code Grbl edit file pin_map.h thay đổi rồi biên dịch lại xem thế nào.

----------

CKD, ktshung

----------


## ktshung

Bác có thể vui lòng nói rõ hơn về con transitor này ko ạ, em dân ngoại đạo mong bác thông cảm

----------


## ktshung

Em hỏi ngu thêm tý nữa là muốn chuyển từ low sang high ở con TB6560 thì chỉ cần thay sơ đò đấu dây thôi hay phải làm gì nữa ko ah. Em cám ơn

----------


## huynhbacan

là tranistor đệm dòng đầu ra vi điều khiển, để mở opto, 




> Em hỏi ngu thêm tý nữa là muốn chuyển từ low sang high ở con TB6560 thì chỉ cần thay sơ đò đấu dây thôi hay phải làm gì nữa ko ah. Em cám ơn


Con TB6560 xung vào active high.
em đó giờ không có xài TB..., bác đã làm mọi cách mà không được thì bác làm thế này xem thế nào ạ.
Dùng transistor (C1815) cực E nối GND, cực C nối STEP-/DIR-, cực B qua trở vài trăm ôm vào bo aduino.

----------

ktshung

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

bác tháo bỏ chân Enable từ Ramp qua driver TB6560 đi thử xem, không được thì em nghĩ bác nên thử kiểm tra xung từ các ngõ ra từ bo Mega xem nó có bị gì không.

----------


## anhxco

Bác ktra lại nguồn 5V.
sau đấy kiểm tra chân EN, có thể lộn active, tốt nhất như bác minhdt nói, bác cứ nối nguồn cho cái chân EN active để test đã, laọi trừ dần bác ạ.

----------

ktshung

----------


## anhxco

Em vừa ktra datasheet 2 con drvier 6600 và drv, nó khác nhau chân active En bác ạ, con 6600 high active, con drv low active.
Nên em nghĩ 90% không chạy là do cái chân này.
Giờ bác set lại trong phần mền hoặc thay đổi cứng bằng cách đấu dây.
trước mắt bác cứ đấu active cái chân EN riêng để test như e nói ở trên để xác định nguyên nhân.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

em cám ơn mọi người, em sẽ thử và trình bày các bác

----------


## ktshung

> bác tháo bỏ chân Enable từ Ramp qua driver TB6560 đi thử xem, không được thì em nghĩ bác nên thử kiểm tra xung từ các ngõ ra từ bo Mega xem nó có bị gì không.


em có một cái driver A4988 cắm trực tiếp trên mạch Ramps, và cắm vào trục nào thử với motor cũng ok, nên em tin là có thể loại trừ lỗi xung từ ngõ ra Arduino

----------


## ktshung

Báo cáo các bác em đã làm được ạ. Đấu âm chung như bác CKD hướng dẫn. Cám ơn mọi người

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Vụ active low/hight phần lớn anh em đều không để ý. Nhưng nó có ảnh hưởng. Không đúng:
- Hên thì nó chạy, xui thì không chạy.
- Chạy sai bước sau mỗi lần đảo chiều.
- Có thể bị khùng và tự chạy.

----------


## anhxco

> Vụ active low/hight phần lớn anh em đều không để ý. Nhưng nó có ảnh hưởng. Không đúng:
> - Hên thì nó chạy, xui thì không chạy.
> - Chạy sai bước sau mỗi lần đảo chiều.
> - Có thể bị khùng và tự chạy.


Cái docs cho board của cụ Hung, có lẽ sau nên tìm nó ngâm cứu trước cho dễ xác định nguyên nhân  :Smile:

----------


## baoseo

Bạn tham khảo cái hình này thử coi,thấy không có nối E - vào Ram 14.

----------

CKD

----------


## gdratrang

muốn chuyển từ low sang high ở con TB6560 thì chỉ cần thay sơ đò đấu dây thôi hay phải làm gì nữa ko ah. Em cám ơn

----------


## CKD

> muốn chuyển từ low sang high ở con TB6560 thì chỉ cần thay sơ đò đấu dây thôi hay phải làm gì nữa ko ah. Em cám ơn


Bác cho biết đang dùng loại nào, có opto cách li đầu vào hay không?

----------


## thedark1108

Thoải mái đi, không quan trọng đâu

----------


## Hoanggiang

> Các bác cho em hỏi tại sao em dùng các chân Pul, Dir, En trên mạch Ramps 1.4 + Arduino 2560 với các driver ngoài (cấp nguồn riêng 24v) của em thì con chạy được con không. Trong khi dùng driver trong bộ của nó thì chạy phà phà ạ? Em cám ơn
> Đính kèm 20865


Bác cấp nguồn khác cho driver đó thử , vì mấy cái driver gắng vào ramp thì nó xài 5v , còn mấy driver riêng nó xài trên 9v lận

----------

